# Canton Pullman



## Organics12 (Jul 24, 2021)

Looking for subwoofers or components. From canton Pullman


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I know a guy on Facebook that is selling a pair of new 12” Canton subs.


----------



## Organics12 (Jul 24, 2021)

KillerBox said:


> I know a guy on Facebook that is selling a pair of new 12” Canton subs.


Love to find them. Can u share a link


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

"Legends of Car Audio" facebook group & search for them there. I bought a bunch of Coustic Basspumps from the seller (Brad Newsome) about 4 years ago and everything was delivered exactly as he described.


----------



## Organics12 (Jul 24, 2021)

KillerBox said:


> "Legends of Car Audio" facebook group & search for them there. I bought a bunch of Coustic Basspumps from the seller (Brad Newsome) about 4 years ago and everything was delivered exactly as he described.


Yeah I bought his three-way set already I don’t think he has the sub sub


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)




----------

